# Voice changing software to sound sick?



## OrbitzXT (Sep 11, 2010)

I feel guilty calling in and sounding fine to say I'm not coming into work, is there any software that can actually make me sound sick? I know it sounds ridiculous, but yeah... =p Must play FF14 in a couple weeks!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 11, 2010)

have someone else call in for you

EDIT: what would be awesome is get the Darth Vader voice changer and call in sick. Do you call in through VOIP? im not sure about voice changer for a standard phone


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 11, 2010)

if your software messes up while you are on the phone you'll probably get fired... just call in and say you are sick .. do you have to sound sick to be sick ?


----------



## Kreij (Sep 11, 2010)

Why not just ask your boss for a couple of days off to take care of some personal business?
If he asks what kind of business, tell him to look up the definition of the word personal.


----------



## Namslas90 (Sep 11, 2010)

Just ask your local barkeep; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0VSjXHwqDU


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 11, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Why not just ask your boss for a couple of days off to take care of some personal business?
> If he asks what kind of business, tell him to look up the definition of the word personal.



Wow, what a great way to get fired.


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 11, 2010)

Just call in sick.  Using software to do it is overboard.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 11, 2010)

LOL reminds me of when I was in High School I pulled a Ferris Bueller and pretended to be my Dad. Then went into school the next day and had to be surprised when the Vice Principal told me he had spoken to my Dad 

And yes I got away with it


----------

